# My New Band Charcoal Skies



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

My new band just released our debut EP today, and I'm super excited to share it here.

I'm not too sure if there are any Shoegaze fans here, but I hope you like it!

Cheers,
Tony

charcoalskies.bandcamp.com


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Congrats, Tony. Bookmarked for a listen when we get home from NYC next week.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable. Congratulations!!

So relaxing (for want of a better word), refreshing and easy to listen to.
I am listening to "Tides" as I write this

Sent a message via 'contact' on the linked bandcamp.com site


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Downloaded the album. Are there any keyboards on the album?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for listening you guys!!!

@greco Sent you a message sir.

@Alex Thank you! Not a single keyboard on the album. Just guitars, bass, drums.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TWRC said:


> Thanks for listening you guys!!!
> 
> @greco Sent you a message sir.
> 
> @Alex Thank you! Not a single keyboard on the album. Just guitars, bass, drums.


I like "Carry it over" - what are the influences or "shoegaze" style? Is Joy Division part of your musical diet?

cheers


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I like! It has that 80s feel to it in my ears...a couple reminded me a little of Echo and the Bunnymen. That's a good thing!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice! I hope you guys play a live show sometime, I'd like to see it all come together. I got a last minute invite out to see some bands last night and I forgot how much I missed going to see live local acts.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Echo and the Bunnymen, Joy Division, these are bands that are definitely on our constant rotation list. Our band has a various list of influences, but I'd say that the bands that we drew from the most for this recording are (to name a few):

Slowdive
My Bloody Valentine
The Jesus and Mary Chain
Beach House
Ringo Death Starr
Beliefs
A Place to Bury Strangers

No shows planned at the moment, as we only have 5 songs. hahaha

3/4 of us are dads, and we all hold full time careers etc. Our goal with this project was to more or less see our jams through. All 5 of these songs on our EP were written at jams, and we wanted to go through with the development of them. We've only been together about 5 months, and wanted to create an honest EP like our influences would have before us. That means, many takes, no autotune, no snapping drums to grids etc. If we made a mistake, we just did another take. The previous band I was in was so over processed and over produced, that I felt we did not sound how "we" sounded in real life. I wanted to ensure that we recorded the songs in a way that felt authentic to us. It was a super liberating project to be a part of, and ultimately, we're all pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Gottam I wish you needed a bass player GF^%@


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

keto said:


> Gottam I wish you needed a bass player GF^%@


HAHAHA, doesn't mean I can't start new bands!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

TWRC said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My new band just released our debut EP today, and I'm super excited to share it here.
> 
> ...


Tony, one word "Excellent"
Go for it....this is good!!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

TWRC said:


> Echo and the Bunnymen, Joy Division, these are bands that are definitely on our constant rotation list. Our band has a various list of influences, but I'd say that the bands that we drew from the most for this recording are (to name a few):
> 
> Slowdive
> My Bloody Valentine
> ...


Tony, I hear music going back much further, I believe there's some channelling of "Pink Floyd" specifically from the "Echoes" Album....That album had some serious rotation in my life!!!
It has that feel with an emphasis on open space, especially the guitar!
Great job guys!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

NorlinNorm said:


> Tony, I hear music going back much further, I believe there's some channelling of "Pink Floyd" specifically from the "Echoes" Album....That album had some serious rotation in my life!!!
> It has that feel with an emphasis on open space, especially the guitar!
> Great job guys!


Thanks Norm. I was raised on Pink Floyd; it's in my blood, so you're definitely spot on. To really tie into the Pink Floyd angle, our go-to delay on this EP was my Binson Echorec patch on the Source Audio Nemesis. That's my all-time favourite delay sound, and I can pretty much thank Mr. Gilmour for that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, you guys can certainly play and the singing is pretty good (that's east coast slang for very good) too. Not quite my style of music but composed very well IMHO.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I really like it. Lots of great noise, and the singer's voice is great. I can totally hear it on Sirius XMU.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

adcandour said:


> I really like it. Lots of great noise, and the singer's voice is great. I can totally hear it on Sirius XMU.


Ha, thanks! That's actually my voice.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TWRC said:


> Ha, thanks! That's actually my voice.


_That_ voice coming out of a guy named Tony? Gotta see it to believe it.

Anyway, it's right up my alley - there's something nostalgic about it, but definitely still current - current like Tame Impala meets The National with a hint of Broken Social Scene.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

adcandour said:


> _That_ voice coming out of a guy named Tony? Gotta see it to believe it.
> 
> Anyway, it's right up my alley - there's something nostalgic about it, but definitely still current - current like Tame Impala meets The National with a hint of Broken Social Scene.


HAHAHAHAHA, Thank you - that's very flattering! Our goal was to definitely give a nod to our influences, but have a more modern sound to the overall performance.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love your sound! 

So very easy to get wrapped up in every song and be carried away to a magical world of beautiful creativity! Your music captured my attention immediately. It grabbed me. 

I am kind of stressing right now trying learn so many new songs or brush on songs I haven't played in awhile. Listening to your band just put me at 100% ease! So chill and relaxing. It took my mind off of the crap that's bothering me instantly!

It's amazing how music has the great ability to change your perceptions on things if even for 5 minutes!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Lola said:


> I love your sound!
> 
> So very easy to get wrapped up in every song and be carried away to a magical world of beautiful creativity! Your music captured my attention immediately. It grabbed me.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I guess that's why we all do what we do.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Big fan of shoegaze. This is some solid stuff. Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure what the 2 minute intro to the song was all about but when the song finally started, I liked it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's some good stuff! Very enjoyable.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hate to admit but I only just got to this now. Crazy good! I don't know most of the influences you listed (being an old fart and all), but I am a big fan of the MBV Loveless album, and that influence is clear. The vocals are excellent, I wouldn't have known this of you 

Oh and I was drunk as a skunk in NYC when I posted the bass player thing lol. Good trip.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Ha, no worries Kent - and thank you! I'm actually NYC bound next week too! Can't wait to hit up my usual guitar shops out there!



keto said:


> Hate to admit but I only just got to this now. Crazy good! I don't know most of the influences you listed (being an old fart and all), but I am a big fan of the MBV Loveless album, and that influence is clear. The vocals are excellent, I wouldn't have known this of you
> 
> Oh and I was drunk as a skunk in NYC when I posted the bass player thing lol. Good trip.


----------

